# Shrimp Pics! My Blue Pearls



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

Since I did a total clean up of their tank, eradicating all the planeria and doing a new setup altogether, i decided to get some shots of my Blue pearl colony which I've been breeding the last 3yrs now. Did a little write up on them to on my blog.

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/2014/02/13/blue-pearl-shrimp/


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful...... thanks for sharing !


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting the photos. I wish more people would show their shrimps.

It has nothing with showing off, or attention grabbing. Its about sharing your experience, and for me, I get to see the great varieties and variations.

Learning from Randy, cell phone camera is pretty good at capturing these critters. In fact I get better picture on my phone than my wife's D90. Given her lense are telephoto zoom, not prime or macros.

Do you mind if I ask you some questions. Don't answer them if they are too much.

Can you provide info on tank setup, and breeding behavior, and variation in the offsprings?


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*shrimps*

WIth so many varieties of shrimp in the hobby now it's great to share pics, and show off your collection...

The Blue Pearls for now are kept in a 7 gallon, with that black fluval substrate planted with some mosses, creeping jenny, and pennywort. I wish to move them to a larger 15g later on... With the Blue Pearls you always get a variation in colour with offspring, from bluish to greenish to colourless. My group I've been selectively breeding them for the past 3- 4yrs, choosing the bluest individuals to breed.

The water conditions and anything else mentioned on my blog entry.


----------

